# Problem mit Simatic Manager



## Gast (29 Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

fragt mich bitte nicht wie ich das geschafft habe, aber mein Simatic Manager (Step7 V5.3 + SP3) bringt seit vorgestern beim öffnen immer die Meldung "Keine gültigen Lizenz Key gefunden", obwohl die Keys installiert sind! Hab sie auch schon mal gelöscht und wieder aufgespielt allerdings ohne Erfolg. Hab auch keine Programmupdates gemacht oder so was! Software ist zuvor einwandfrei gelaufen.
Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen und/oder weiss was ich dagegen tun kann?


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 Juni 2006)

Hallo,
das Ding ist sehr empfindlich, ein Defrag ist meist schon das Ende.....benutz hier mal die Suchenfunktion, das Thema haben wir schon gehabt.


----------



## seeba (29 Juni 2006)

Ich weiß nicht wie ihr das immer packt.  Ich schaff es nicht, dass das Ding nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Juni 2006)

Les hier mal nach:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1350&highlight=crypto


"Das erklärt auch warum das Verhalten anfangs nur sporadisch, dann analog zur Ordnergröße immer häufiger und am
Schluss dauernd auftritt..."


----------

